# how do i make double chamfered shiplap siding



## Ruebus (May 26, 2014)

I am having to make my own siding for a remodel project I am doing on my house. I initially thought I had tongue and groove with a v notch. but after removing a window, I could see it is actually a shiplap but it is chamfered or what I have seen called v notched on both side, when 2 pieces are assembled, it looks like a v groove. The reason I am having to make it is the size is odd. It is 9" coverage width. If anyone has a suggestion how I should go about milling this out myself. I am not a novice with my router and table, but I am not a master with it either. Ideally it would be nice to find one bit that will make the lap and the v cut in a single pass.
Thanks You. Jim


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jim, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have 
If got a picture it would help( you can post if it is on your computer)


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard....hopefully someone may have the info to help...but can I suggest a picture to show as much of the joint/fitting you can may also help,,enjoy


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Could be done on table saw, cut your rabbit with a dado blade, then go back & cut your 45 deg. angle.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ahh, it just came back to me! I haven't used that for a couple of decades.
I think if I was doing it, I'd do the T&G machining first, then run the center 'v' then the two outside 1/2 v's .
Don't even bother trying to do the T&G with a chamfer at the same time...absolutely no upside if things don't work out. I'll see if I can find a cross-section for the members that aren't familiar with it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Is this it, Jim?
Scroll down to #5 at this link...
Wood Siding Patterns * WWPA Wood Siding Patterns
OH! Welcome!!


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Is this it, Jim?
> Scroll down to #5 at this link...
> Wood Siding Patterns * WWPA Wood Siding Patterns
> OH! Welcome!!


 sounds like he is looking for #6 pattern, good find on the link.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Most places-- Having a matching pair (2 sets) of custom moulding cutter knives made would be around $30-$50.... 

But yes, what Dan said... Can be done with a router in 2 steps for each profile (2 finished compound profiles).


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jim.


----------

